# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nhật ký vú em bất đắc dĩ (ngày 11-7)

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Thằng bạn thắc mắc: "Sang ngày 12 mà còn lửng lơ gõ nhật ký ngày 11?".*
Cái thằng dở hơi thật, giờ mới là chiều ngày 12 thì viết nhật ký ngày 12 thế quái nào được. Viết ra người ta đọc được lại chả lòi cái đuôi bốc phét ra à. Từ trước mình đã biết đầu óc thằng này có vấn đề nhưng không nghĩ là vấn đề lại nghiêm trọng đến mức không thể bảo hành được như thế.

Ngày 11-7:

Nhớ rằng đêm qua, trước khi xõa cánh thì mình đã lẩm nhẩm rằng nay là chủ nhật. Ngủ tẹt.

Tiếng còi xe cảnh sát vang lên bên tai, nhận ra là tiếng chuông mình cài riêng cho cuộc gọi của sếp. Quái cái ông này, sao chủ nhật rảnh rỗi không nằm ôm vợ mà lại gọi cho mình? Uể oải nhấc máy lên:

- Vâng, sếp!

- Cậu không đi làm hả?

- Ơ hôm nay là... - Chưa kịp nói đến chữ "chủ nhật" thì một luồng điện đã chạy dọc sống lưng: chính xác hôm nay là... thứ hai. Sao mình có thể lú lẫn đến thế được?

- Cậu xin phép nghỉ đến hết tuần. Cậu có muốn nghỉ luôn cả tuần này và nhiều tuần sau nữa không?

Lúc này thì trí nhớ của mình đã hồi phục hẳn, đi kèm với đó là sự láu cá cố hữu:

- Hề, sếp. Em xin nghỉ 2 ngày mà.

- Phải, 2 ngày: thứ bảy và chủ... Ơ... Và thứ hai. Ừ nhỉ.

Chắc ông sếp đang định hù dọa mấy câu, chẳng ngờ lại thành bào chữa cho mình. Hú hồn. Đến lạ, sếp mà cũng có lúc đãng trí quá thể, chỉ có mình là thông minh, hê hê...

Chẳng thấy thằng em đâu. Mình bật dậy: Chậu quần áo tích góp nửa tháng nay đổ kềnh giữa nhà. Phải quệt nhử mắt đến 2 lần mình mới phát hiện ra có một vật thể hình người đang nằm cạnh cái đống quần áo ấy. Mình nhao đến, lay lay. Thằng bé thều thào:

- Anh... bịt giúp em cái... mũi.

Thú thực là suốt ngần ấy năm sống trong cuộc đời, mình chưa thấy ai đang sắp ngạt thở mà lại có nhu cầu bịt mũi cả. Nhìn lại giai bé. Lúc này thì mình đã hiểu:

- Được, để đại ca bịt mũi cho mày. - Nói xong, mình chụp nguyên cái chậu quần áo vào mặt thằng ranh con. Nó vùng ngay dậy.

=> Phát hiện ra quần áo bốc mùi là một công cụ hữu hiệu để cấp cứu người sắp ngất.

...

Hôm nay là ngày đầu tiên mình triển khai "kế hoạch nhỏ" với sự biết điều của giai bé. Gì chứ trong cái kế hoạch nhỏ ấy có nhiều cái to to, trong những cái to to ấy có nhiều cái nho nhỏ... chú mày cứ ở đây, tha hồ mà "biết điều".

Hai anh em súc miệng bằng mấy tô phở tái. Thời buổi giá cả tăng cao, ngần ấy cũng đã đi đứt nửa ngày lương còm cõi. Có vẻ giai bé vẫn thòm thèm. Mình vỗ vai an ủi: "Ăn tạm thế thôi, về nhà có cái này tráng miệng hay cực". Thằng bé ngoan ngoãn gật đầu. Ngoan quá mức cần thiết so với cái món tráng miệng đang đợi nó ở nhà.

9 giờ sáng:

Có mặt ở nhà.

- Nào, bây giờ thì tráng... miệng...

Mình cố kéo dài giọng ra cho giai bé thêm phần thích thú. Được cái thằng bé cứ có hứng là lại... nhắm tít mắt vào, quen mất rồi. Lần này cũng thế, lợi dụng lúc nó nhắm mắt tưởng tượng, mình vào phòng tắm, bê chậu quần áo ra. Thằng bé giãy nảy nhưng thoát làm sao được với cái uy quyền của mình.

11 rưỡi:

Đống quần áo đã được giải quyết xong. Một chầu phở cuốn, phở chiên trả công giai bé chắc cũng không phải là quá hào phóng.

Chiều:

Lại ngon ngọt dỗ được giai bé dọn cho cái ổ của con chuột cống nặng 62kg. Ổ to và bẩn kinh người.

7 giờ tối:

Giai bé vẫn chổng mông lên nhặt nhặt, móc móc. Căn phòng chưa được cải thiện là mấy. Thằng này làm việc chẳng hiệu quả gì cả. Mình hơi thất vọng.

7 gờ 15:

- Đói, sếp ơi.

- Kém tắm thế? Nào, đi ăn.

Đã từ lâu lắm rồi, bữa ăn của giai bé luôn là nỗi khiếp sợ thường trực trong mình. Cái thằng... ăn chẳng biết để nuôi cái gì nữa.

Lòng vòng trên phố mấy vòng cũng hết buổi tối.

Về. Tắm. Ngủ.

Mãi 15 này mới được tạm ứng lương.

----------


## heocoi

:Big Grin: , chuyện hay thật, thế này mỗi khi stress đọc xong truyện này là hết stress liền. Sao lại có truyện hay thế này nhỉ

----------


## Taeyeon0903

sao mình đọc xong mà chả thấy hài thế nhỉ >"<
chắc tại mình bị đơ dây cười rồi

----------


## heocoi

Thế thì bạn đang ko vui rồi. Tớ đọc xong mà cười mỏi hết miệng.

----------


## tieuho

Câu chuyện hài nào cũng cho người đọc cảm thấy buồn cười mà...

----------

